# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Muitakin kategorioita

## killerpop

Silloin kun foorumi perustettiin ja kehiteltiin alustavat kategoriat, jäi yksi jossain määrin oleellinen ryhmä perustamatta. Meinaan sellainen alaryhmä, joka olisi vaikka nimeltään "Yleistä joukkoliikenteestä". Ko kategoria sisältäis viestejä, joille ei ehkä löydy heti oikeata sijoituspaikkaa nykykategorioista. 

Uskon, että tällaisen kategorian puuttuminen saattaa hillitä viestien määrää tällä mainiolla foorumilla, kun omalle puheenvuorolle ei löydy sopivaa ryhmää.

Mahdollisia viestejä kategoriaan löytyisi varmasti eniten bussipuolelta:
tulevaisuuden kaupunkibussiautojen tekniikkaliikennemuotojen vertailutjoukkoliikenteen saatavuus (matka.fi yms)

----------


## J_J

Kannatetaan.

Etenkin, kun täällä tuo Moderator Tiimi on sen verran aktiivinen, että he voinevat siirrellä sieltä sitten keskusteluja parhaaksi katsomallaan tavalla ei niinkään bittiavaruuteen, kuten eräillä toisilla foorumeilla, vaan johonkin niille paremmin soveltuvaan paikkaan tässä foorumissa  :Wink:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kannatan myös "Yleistä joukkoliikenteestä" - kategorian perustamista. Siihen voi laittaa yleistä, kaikkia joukkoliikennemuotoja koskevaa spekulaatiota, yleisiä pikku-uutisia, haasteita  ja kysymyksiä. 

Esimerkiksi tuntui aika hassulta etsiä paikkaa vaikkapa "Joukkoliikenne ja Wikipedia" - viestilleni, jonka sitten laitoin "kehittämishankkeet" - osioon (toki se on joukkoliikenteen tietouden kehittämistä, mutta tuskin sen osion tarkoituksen mukaista).

----------


## 339-DF

Tuo kuulostaa järkevältä. Esim lippujen hintoja koskevat jutut eivät (yleensä) ole bussi/ratikka/juna-asiaa vaan koskevat yleisesti kaikkia liikennemuotoja.

----------


## vko

Uusi Muuta joukkoliikenteestä-alue luotu keskusteluille, jotka eivät muille alueille sovi.

----------


## 339-DF

Hienoa! Sinnehän voisi siirtää topikit lipunhinnoista ja yötaksasta?

----------


## vko

> Hienoa! Sinnehän voisi siirtää topikit lipunhinnoista ja yötaksasta?


Siirretään kunhan keritään.   :Smile:

----------

